# the whip!



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

What happens when a branch comes up through the center hole?


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think those giant holes is going to help.

What if you snag a tree branch while riding over it lmao


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i guess its strictly for groomed runs and parks?

and honestly if you look at it, i dont really see how going over a brand would really fuck you up unless you got caught on a stump..but then youd fall anyway probably


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, I run over bushes on a daily basis typically. I stay away from Park laps and groomed runs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That thing is so 3 seasons ago. I met the owners and got to ask them why they invented a snowboard that sucks at riding powder.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

well maybe its the future for boardercross and GS...would be down to try it out...but I don't think I'd buy one


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That thing is so 3 seasons ago. I met the owners and got to ask them why they invented a snowboard that sucks at riding powder.



haha whatd they say


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I would give it a try. 

Has anyone actually ridden one?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Enigmatic said:


> haha whatd they say


I don't think they understood me they were real Asian. They just kept bowing to me and gave me some really shitty pamphlet. I don't think I still have that.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

1.9 grand for a board that I can only ride groomers on? Rad.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't think they understood me they were real Asian. They just kept bowing to me and gave me some really shitty pamphlet. I don't think I still have that.


Their company motto should be, "Bad Engrish, Great Board!".

I don't think anyone here would buy that $3,000 board. I think it was that much last I saw. Could be more now? I'd definitely try one just out of curiosity. I'd even take it through powder! Or get stuck in powder rather


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jesus, this piece of crap is still around? A snowboard that doesn't ride in powder. Really? What is the point then???


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I was hoping this was the second generation only to be let down by this old thing. I was hoping they made some "scientific improvements"


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

from their website: Q: Does The Whip work in powdery condition?

A: The main feature on The Whip FR-117A, the open V hull (OVH) is specifically designed for speed and maneuverability. While it will work fine in regular powdery conditions, it is not recommended for deep, un-groomed, off the trail conditions. In another word, if you are only into heli-snowboarding, the FR-117A is not the board for you. However, a powder friendlier board is in the pipeline, so you will be taken care of soon enough.



LOL who would want this?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't think they understood me they were real Asian. They just kept bowing to me and gave me some really shitty pamphlet. I don't think I still have that.


Is this the guy that you met? YouTube - The Whip


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

The idea of lifting the bindings off the board isnt anything new, people were doing it 10+ years ago with raisers. At least when you worked out that they didnt work then, you could chuck them in the bin and only waste a few bucks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

AcroPhile said:


> Is this the guy that you met? YouTube - The Whip


That guys english is way better!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Jesus, this piece of crap is still around? A snowboard that doesn't ride in powder. Really? What is the point then???


Amazing. Saw that on AngrySnowboarder a while ago.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Still doesn't beat the Teleboard Teleboard! A whole new way to ride!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

what is it made out of? metal? looks like a snowboard batman would ride.


----------

